# Nika N3 Progress Carbon Monolith Limbs?



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

Not personal testimony as I've never seen these before, and I doubt anyone else has either as a search for them shows only Alibaba/AliExpress and not a single archery shop besides your link, but they look as close to uukha limbs as something that doesn't actually say Uukha can, not a single Uukha-specific feature missing. I can't find the patent filings from Uukha online, but I'm skeptical that they don't violate part or all of the patent, and interested to see what Uukha can/will do about it. Uukha limbs are all made in France though, so these are definitely different limbs not just unauthorised products from the same factory.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Breathn is selling them in the traditional classifieds. He's ordered several sets... that is all I have heard of them


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

Decided to pull the trigger and give them a try. Really glad I did! Very smooth and even draw all the way through the clicker. They feel easier to draw through the clicker than my carbon foam limbs that are 2 lbs lighter draw weight (measured otf). They also feel noticeably faster than my carbon foam limbs (taking into account the 2# heavier draw weight of course), which I already thought were fast and easy to draw through the clicker. Don’t have a chrono, so can’t measure the actual speed, but certainly feel snappier and faster. Quality and finish are really nice and they come with nice quality limb sleeves. One limb needed a little bit of sanding to seat and lock in at the limb bolt; no big deal. Would definitely buy these again if I needed another set. Ali Express $252 shipping included; took about 10 days to come. I see they’ve gone up to $280 now, but I’d buy them at that price too. Really nice to shoot!

Cheers! - Nojiri


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

You can compare the speed by recording it with your phone and using a program like audacity to find the time between the sounds. The second sound takes time to get back to you (distance divided by 300 m/s) so don't forget to account for that. That'll get you the average speed (slightly slower than the chrono speed due to drag) over that distance so you can compare both limbs. 
For the same limb model and just a weight increase, speed increase is the square root of the ratio of the two draw weights. So going up 2lbs you'd get a speed increase between 5-7 fps depending on your current weight - if it's more than what you calculate then the new limbs are a faster design.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks cerelestecerele. Very clever! What distance are you shooting where your phone is still picking up the sound of the arrow hitting the target? I’m guessing you can’t really go more than 10m? I wonder if it’s better to place the phone midway between the bow and the target? Maybe it doesn’t make any difference?


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

It's worked up to 70m fine with the video on a regular smartphone - though if there's lots of other people shooting or background noise then less far. A piece of cardboard behind the target face helps give a clear sound if it's otherwise too quiet. The limiting factor is your confidence in knowing the distance - not knowing if it's 70 or 71m gives you 2-3 fps error. Not knowing if it's 18 or 19m is more like like 9fps error. But if you're just comparing two limbs then the absolute distance isn't an issue.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

At $250 I would be very tempted. At $280, less so. Which seems silly, but that puts them within $20 of actual Uukas, which look nicer if nothing else. Still, these are really intriguing.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey FerrumVeritas,

I know you can't really compare apples to apples with Nika / Uukha, but just to get a little closer, here are 2 Uukha models (priced at Alternative) compared to the Nika:

1_) Uukha EX-1 Evo-2 (25% Carbon): $348.13 + $42 shipping = $390.13
2_) Uukha HX-10 Evo-2 (50% Carbon): $466.78 + $42 shipping = $508.78
3_) Nika N3 Progress (55% Carbon): (Shipping included) = $280.00

So the Nika N3 Progress is actually about $228 less than a more equivalent Uukha, but that's only going by carbon content. Obviously there are more factors involved.


Cheers!
Nojiri


----------



## hssqq (Jan 20, 2021)

They sell these for 2200RMB in China, which makes $250 a real bargain for you guys. But it feels too weird for Chinese like myself. Giving discount exclusively to foreigners, Bah! I won't buy them for the tag price!

A Chinese barebow shooter did test a 34#68'' with chrono. You can find the results in the link below. Results given by meteres.
bilibili


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

hssqq said:


> They sell these for 2200RMB in China, which makes $250 a real bargain for you guys. But it feels too weird for Chinese like myself. Giving discount exclusively to foreigners, Bah! I won't buy them for the tag price!
> 
> A Chinese barebow shooter did test a 34#68'' with chrono. You can find the results in the link below. Results given by meteres.
> bilibili


Hello hssqq,
Surprising that the pricing for local Chinese is much higher. Looks like 2200 yuan is about equal to $340USD. Current price for the N3 Progress on Aliexpress is about $280 shipped.
The chrono testing results in the video are a little hard to understand for a non-Chinese speaker like me. He lists results as:

SX+ = 53.7 (70 - 38#) Is that 70" rated at 38#? If so, that would be equal to 40# at 68"
VX+ = 53.4 (70 - 38#) Again, the same question.
XX = 52 (70 - 36#) Is this equivalent to 38# at 68"? Or are his limb ratings actual "on the finger"?
N3 = 50.3 (68 - 34#)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like this is what is being compared:
Uukha SX+ 40# (68")
Uukha VX+ 40# (68")
Uukha XX 38# (68")
Nika N3 34# (68")

If so, the Nika N3 is very comparable, at least for speed alone.

Cheers!
Nojiri


----------



## hssqq (Jan 20, 2021)

Nojiri said:


> Hello hssqq,
> Surprising that the pricing for local Chinese is much higher. Looks like 2200 yuan is about equal to $340USD. Current price for the N3 Progress on Aliexpress is about $280 shipped.
> The chrono testing results in the video are a little hard to understand for a non-Chinese speaker like me. He lists results as:
> 
> ...


Hello!
In oral language we use 70'' and 68'' respectively for Long and Middle limbs, as 25'' risers are commonly used. 
Some barebow shooters use Long limbs even they draw 28'' or less for better tolerance.
The poundage is just what they write on the limbs, not on finger.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

hssqq said:


> Hello!
> In oral language we use 70'' and 68'' respectively for Long and Middle limbs, as 25'' risers are commonly used.
> Some barebow shooters use Long limbs even they draw 28'' or less for better tolerance.
> The poundage is just what they write on the limbs, not on finger.


Thanks, hssqq! Actually I'll withdraw my premise in the post above. There doesn't need to be any limb weight calculation up or down going from long limbs (70") to medium limbs (68"), only if anyone was going from 25" risers to 23"risers, right? My bad. Apologies for that. The comparison results are as stated in the video:

SX+ 38# = 53.7
VX+ 38# = 53.4
XX 36# = 52
N3 34# = 50.3

Cheers!
Nojiri


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice limb. Smooth all the way through the draw. Will purchase in long when and if they come out as I tried a pair of Uukha sx80 long that did not fit into limb pocket of my riser. Uukha sx80 medium fit right into same riser. Not sure why there would be a difference in fit between Uukha long and medium of SX80 limbs? You would think both Ukkhas would fit into same riser? Nika limb fit perfectly and feels great to shoot. In addition they are in perfect shape after shooting them for several months. I have read several posts of people saying their uukhas are peeling and things like that. I am definitely pleased with the Nika's. Couldn't tell you about the Uukha's because all their limbs apparently do not have the same tolerances as I couldn't get the longs to fit where the Nika's would. Guess it was a good thing because I saved a ton of money!


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Guys I was actually going to start a thread asking a few question about these limbs however without detailing this thread I would appreciate a few questions answered. 
Little back story I mainly a compound shooter but my archery career started with recurves and as of late I’ve been shooting them a ton more than my “wheelies”. I’ve owned a couple Thunderhorn Hybrids, few Bears(still have 1) couple Hoyts (hunting models and have an original Skyhawk), Hill style long bows and a Morrison to mention. I’ve had a other few misc. here there, mainly for bowfishing though. 

Now that is out of the way. This will be my first endeavor into ILF from the ground up. I plan on hunting with this bow if I can get back to form by the end of summer. I have a 19” riser that I have been eying for a while now just haven’t pulled the trigger yet as I am remodeling my house. 

So here are my questions and they are more for confirmation more than anything. 

Do the Nika only come in Mediums? If so on a 19” riser they should make a 62”? 

These limbs are rated like traditional target limbs on a 25” riser, correct? 
So if I want a finish AMO weight of say 48#s I would need to order 42# limbs?

Thanx in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

bowman69 said:


> ... I have a 19” riser that I have been eying for a while now just haven’t pulled the trigger yet as I am remodeling my house.
> 
> So here are my questions and they are more for confirmation more than anything.
> 
> ...


Hey Bowman69, right on all counts. As of now, the Nikas only come in medium, but they say they are planning on offering longs at a later date. And yes, you are calculating the draw weight correctly for a 19" riser.
They are good limbs. I have both the Nika N3 Progress and Uukha SX50, and they have similar shooting characteristics. Nikas are a bit heavier.

Cheers!
Nojiri


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Nojiri said:


> Hey Bowman69, right on all counts. As of now, the Nikas only come in medium, but they say they are planning on offering longs at a later date. And yes, you are calculating the draw weight correctly for a 19" riser.
> They are good limbs. I have both the Nika N3 Progress and Uukha SX50, and they have similar shooting characteristics. Nikas are a bit heavier.
> 
> Cheers!
> Nojiri


Fantastic, thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

...and they even come with nicer limb sleeves than the Uukhas. 😁👍


----------



## PdxBowyer (Jan 10, 2022)

Reviving this thread.
Has anyone used a pair of these Nika N3 limbs and is willing to share their feedback good or bad on them?


----------



## godwinmt (Nov 25, 2012)

PdxBowyer said:


> Reviving this thread.
> Has anyone used a pair of these Nika N3 limbs and is willing to share their feedback good or bad on them?


Hey, I'll share my experience. Have shot the medium N3 limbs on a 19" Tbow riser and a 25" Hoyt Arcos. I have no real complaints about them for the money. Draw curve loads up more in the front than a traditional limb, and flattens out until you get back to 30" plus on the 19" riser, need to put it on the draw board yet with the 25" riser.

Fit and finish is decent. Not as tight fitting as Hoyt limbs on the Arcos, but very good none the less. I saw now on their site that they make longs which has me intrigued.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Nika was co-found by Tang Hua: 

Tang Hua's profile in World Archery web site


----------



## cliff brown (Oct 10, 2020)

Nojiri said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Nika N3 Progress carbon monolith limbs?
> 
> Nika Archery Progress Series Carbon Fiber Limbs
> 
> ...


I just bought a pair of Nika N3 Progressive limbs , very nice , Just as good as my Uukha's. I recommend them.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have owned Uukha Ex1 Evo2's in various lengths and weights since 2016. I needed a new set for a longer riser I got recently. I decided to buy a set of Nika N3 since the Ex1 Evo2's are no longer made and I'm not interested in the SX50's.

The N3's feel identical to my Uukha's but the require a heavier spined arrow. I had been shooting 41# OTF with my Uukhas for my X7 2312's but have to back my N3's back to 38# and put in a stiffer plunger spring.

I really like my Nika N3 limbs.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

biblethumpncop said:


> I have owned Uukha Ex1 Evo2's in various lengths and weights since 2016. I needed a new set for a longer riser I got recently. I decided to buy a set of Nika N3 since the Ex1 Evo2's are no longer made and I'm not interested in the SX50's.
> 
> The N3's feel identical to my Uukha's but the require a heavier spined arrow. I had been shooting 41# OTF with my Uukhas for my X7 2312's but have to back my N3's back to 38# and put in a stiffer plunger spring.
> 
> I really like my Nika N3 limbs.


Which version of N3 limbs do you have. I am seeing a 70% carbon one and a "newer" 55%.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Which version of N3 limbs do you have. I am seeing a 70% carbon one and a "newer" 55%.


I'm not certain. I purchased them new last week. They have no graphics. I think the EX1 Evo2's had 25%.


----------

